# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از33000به رتبه 16 در یک سال

## hamed_habibi

این چی میگه میگه سال قبل مشکلی برام پیش اومد شدم 33هزار سال بعد یعنی 98 شدم رتبه 16کشوری...دیگه ادمی ک سطحش رتبه زیر100کشوره بد بد بد بدبدش باید سال قبلش شده باشه 2هزار اصلا بگیم تشنج کرده سر جلسه



*لطفا خودتان را معرفی بفرمایید.*

زهرا مرحمتی رتبه 10منطقه1 رشته تجربی و 16کشور.


*خانم مرحمتی شما پارسال هم کنکور دادید؟*
بله


*یعنی فارغ التحصیل بودید؟*
بله


*می توانید بگویید پارسال شرایط شما چگونه بود؟ رتبه تان چند بود و امسال چه مسیری را طی کردید؟*
من پارسال بخاطر مشکلی که برایم پیش آمد رتبه خوبی را کسب نکردم.


*چند شدید؟*
خیلی بد،مشکلی سر جلسه برایم پیش آمد،می توانم توضیح بدهم؟


*بله بفرمایید.*
5رقمی،33000بود.


*33000؟*
بخاطر مشکلی که در کنکور برایم پیش آمد.


*یعنی حالتان خوب نبود؟*
بخاطر استرس زیاد از حدی که داشتم سوالات را جا به جا وارد کردم، در دروس عمومی این اتفاق افتاد.


*در ازمون های کانون پارسال چند می شدید، امسال چند شدید؟*
من پارسال ترازم حدودا 7100،7200بود ولی امسال خداراشکر بهتر شد 7600


*به چه طریقی توانستید استرس خود را کنترل کنید؟*
امسال چون یک تجربه بیشتر داشتم مثلا کنکور ها را شبیه سازی می کردم یا شرایط مختلفی را تجربه می کردم امسال هم در کنکور یک شرایطی که برایم ایجاد شد این بود که صندلی دسته نداشت و  استرس زیادی به من وارد کرد.


*ولی نه به اندازه پارسال که 33000 بشوید؟*
بالاخره کنترلش کردم مثل پارسال نبود.


*برای من خیلی سوال است که چگونه توانستید استرس خود رامدیریت کنید؟ایا این شبیه سازی ها به شما کمک کرد که این ازمونها را شبیه سازی کنید یا کاری کردید که آن خیلی تاثیر گذاشت ؟*
بیشتر خانواده به من کمک کردند یعنی پدر و مادر و برادرم حامی های خیلی بزرگی برایم بودند خیلی به من روحیه می دادند حتی موقع کنکور هم هرسه همراهم بودند و امدند.


*هرسه؟*
هم پدر و مادر و هم برادر
*پارسال نیامده بودند؟*
پارسال،خیر فقط مادرم


*چه جالب پس شما جمع بندی که کردید خانوادگی جمع بندی کردید که امسال چه کار کنید؟وقتی 33000شد واکنش پدر و مادر چه بود؟*
من  وقتی حالم بد شد من را بیرون آوردند. اصلا کنکور شرکت نکردم بعضی ها می گفتند سال دیگه هم صبر کنی همین می شود همین است که هست  و اینطور حرف ها؛ ولی پدرم اصلا اینگونه نبودند که بگویند تو حدت همین است. یک آدم ایدئالیست هستند و من را هم همین گونه تربیت کردند بدین گونه که به حد خاصی قانع نمی شدم.


*نکته جالب این است که میگویید پدرتان ایدئالیست هستند و آرمان ها و آرزوهای بزرگ برای شما دارند ولی زمانی که رتبه شما را دیدند که رتبه خوبی نشده شما را همراهی کردند نه اینکه شما را رها کنند شاید بهتر هم بودند پدرتان چه کار کردند؟*
خیلی بامن صحبت می کردند علاوه بر اینکه من درسم خوب بود معدل های خیلی بالایی داشتم ولی چیزی که مهم است هوش هیجانی یا استرس است که بتوانی آن را کنترل کنی بسیاری از بچه ها هستند که هوش زیادی دارند ولی در کنکور آنطور که باید عمل نمی کنند خیلی زیاد این اتفاق می افتد.
حتی چند نفر همین امسال با من تماس گرفتند و همچین تجربه هایی را داشتند چیزی که مهم است همین هوش هیجانی است . آرامش در کنکور به نظرم بسیار اهمیت دارد.


*شما از لحاظ برنامه راهبردی و مهارت های فراشناختی هم می توانید توضیح بدهید که روش های درس خواندن را چقدر بلد بودید امسال با پارسال تفاوتی داشت که شما باید با نظام جدید ها هم زمان امتحان می دادید برنامه چطور بود؟*
من امسال زمان تکرارم خیلی زیاد شد مثلا من پارسال کتاب های خیلی زیادی داشتم ولی سعی می کردم که کتاب اصلی ام را چند دور بخوانم و به نظرم باعث شد سرکنکور احساس کنم خیلی از سوالات را حتی قبلا هم دیدم مثلا انگار قبلا دیدم این تمرین و تکرار خیلی کمک کرد.


*تمرین و تکرار؟*
بله


*در هر برنامه مطالعاتیتان با درس خواندن بود یا با امتحان دادن؟*
بستگی داشت اگر که آزمون های جمع بندی بود روش بازیابی را داشتم ولی اگر آزمونی بود که اولین بار درسی را می خواستیم بخوانیم باید آن  اول خوانده بشود یا جایی که اشکال داریم ویدئو ببنیم یا تدریسی شنیده بشود بعدا برویم سراغ تست


*در دوران جمع بندی رتبه هایتان چه تغییری کرد؟چند بود؟*
من تماما بین یک تا پنج کشور بودم


*بین فارغ التحصیلان یا در تراز مشترک هم اینگونه بودی؟*
بین فارغ التحصیلان، با نظام جدید ها دو رقمی می شدم.


*اگر اینطور باشد پس کنکور بهترین آزمون شما بوده است؟*
بله بهترین ازمونم در کنکور سراسری بود چون عقیده داشتم من هرکاری می توانستم کردم و باید در کنکور تمام آنچه خواندم را پیاده کنم و بهترین آزمونم هم همان شد.


*یعنی شما کاملا در دو قطب مخالف در کنکور ظاهری شدید هم یک استرس بی نهایت زیاد و هم یک آرامش خیلی زیاد.*
بله همانطور که گفتم هوش هیجانی یعنی ارامش از همه چیز مهم تر است


*چه زمانی به این نتیجه رسیدی که آرامش مهم تراست و توانستید خودتان را مدیریت کنید؟اول سال یا به تدریج؟*
بعد از اینکه در کنکور این اتفاق برایم افتاد فهمیدم که فقط درس خواندن نیست و ارامش هم خیلی مهم است.


*خیلی خوب بود؛ خیلی صحبت شما می تواند برای فارغ التحصیلان تاثیر گذار باشد و آنها هم بدانند میتوانند جبران کنند.*
*من به شما تبریک میگویم.*
واقعیتش این است که رتبه ام را حتی نمی خواستم بگویم؛ تنها دلیلی که گفتم به خاطرپشت کنکوری ها است. چون خیلی ها می گویند امسال که نشد سال دیگه هم نمی شود به دلیل شکستی که تجربه کردند معمولا هم رتبشون بدتر می شود ولی من بخاطر همین مصاحبه را انجام دادم.
*بله حتما این خیلی تاثیر دارد یک تجربه موفق به بقیه هم نشان می دهد که ماهم می توانیم.*
*
*

----------


## Ordijahannam

جواب سوالاتو جا به جا وارد کرده

----------


## V_buqs

جواب سوال جا به جا وارد کرده شده 33 هزار 

اونوقت ما خودمونو کشتیم حسابی رو تک تک سوالات فکر کردیم شدیم 60 هزار خدایا حکمتتو شکر  :Yahoo (21): 



=======ویرایش=======


صندلی دسته نداشت استرس زیادی به من وارد کرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiNi

*این که پیشرفت نیست  طرف سواد داشته حالا چی شده که سال قبل نشده. وگرنه تو یکسال از سطح علمی ۳۳ هزار نمیشه به دو رقمی رسید. زیر ۱۰۰۰ میشه ولی دیگه ۱۶ یعنی همه رو بالای ۸۰ بزنه! کسی که ۳۳ هزار باشه یعنی نه درس بلده نه تست زدن. نمیشه هم تو یکسال فول و بی اشتباه بشه!*

----------


## -Sara-

اینکه صندلیم دسته نداشت و استرس بهم وارد شد چیه دیگه؟:/
منم کارت ملیمو گم کردم استرس بهم وارد شد اصن دلیل اینکه بدشد رتبم همینه 
والا:/

پدرو مادرو داداشش همه رفتن باهاش ؟
من صبح مامانم گفت پولش بده برگشتنه با تاکسی بیاد نخوایم بریم دنبالش دیگه:/
ظهرم که اومدم ناهار نداشتیم : /

----
بگذریم ..
ولی این پیشرفت نیست طرف خیلیم درسخون بوده منتهی از اینا که استرسی بوده

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (50): چی بگم ؟
عجیبه همین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Shouko_

*این بزرگترین پیشرفته...
کنترل هوش هیجانی از همه چیزی سخت تره... 
پیشرفت فوق‌العاده ای داشته...
کنکور فقط درس خوندن و بالا بردن اطلاعات نیست... این مقاله رو قبولش کنین و بهش فکر کنید... با یه اشتباه کوچیک تمام تلاشت میتونه از بین بره*

----------


## hamed_habibi

کلا ی چیزی فهمیدم اینکه خیلیا بهمون گفتن خیلی چیزا نمیشه بخاطر این بوده منفتشون تو نشدن بوده الکی نیست ک سال دیگه نظام قدیمی هایی ک میان کنکور بودن کمترین حالتش کنکور سومشون هستش......این یعنی منافع

----------


## hamed_habibi

قهرمان پیشرفت: یگانه خوش‌‌سخن؛ از رتبه‌ی 11400 تا رتبه‌ی 260
​از 11400تا 260 در یک سال

----------


## V_buqs

> قهرمان پیشرفت: یگانه خوش‌‌سخن؛ از رتبه‌ی 11400 تا رتبه‌ی 260
> ​از 11400تا 260 در یک سال


مورد داریم از 60000 رسیدن به زیر ده هزار؟ 

البته شاگرد درس خون که طبق یه اشتباه جوابارو اشتباه وارد کرده نه 

کسی که صفره صفر بوده 

اگه نه خودم امسال اولیش بشم  :Yahoo (21):  

=====ویرایش===== 

عه همشهری منه که  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Sara-

> من بابام اومده بود دنبالم تو چمران
> بعد من از چمران زده بودم بیرون
> اومدم تو ماشین
> گفتن بابات اومده دنبال تو که 
> چیکار کردم
> من رفتم دنبال بابام
> بعد بابام دوباره اومده تو ماشین
> یعنی کنکوره چی کشک چی
> خانواده رو جمع میکردم میگفتم تروخدا بریم ))))


مینا بخواییم منطقی نگاه کنیم کنکور جز بدبختی واسه ما چیزی نداشته :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## A.H.M

> *این که پیشرفت نیست  طرف سواد داشته حالا چی شده که سال قبل نشده. وگرنه تو یکسال از سطح علمی ۳۳ هزار نمیشه به دو رقمی رسید. زیر ۱۰۰۰ میشه ولی دیگه ۱۶ یعنی همه رو بالای ۸۰ بزنه! کسی که ۳۳ هزار باشه یعنی نه درس بلده نه تست زدن. نمیشه هم تو یکسال فول و بی اشتباه بشه!*


فک نکنم هیچوقت هیچوقت امثال اینطور حرفا تموم بشه که از فلان به فلان در یکسال امکان پذیر نیست....
من به بقیه کاری ندارم ولی به خودم ثابت کردم حتی با 50 روز درس خوندن میشه به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران رسید
امثال این خانوم و ما و تمام کسایی که میگن میشه و نشون دادند که میشه میرن دانشگاه مدرکشونو میگیرن کارشونم انجام میدن ولی مردم همچنان میگن امکان پذیر نیست....

----------


## MehranWilson

کسی که با این چیزا بخواد به خودش امید بده چیزی نمیشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aretmis

> کسی که با این چیزا بخواد به خودش امید بده چیزی نمیشه


انسان به امید زنده است
خودتم دو ماه پیش میگفتی بعد از کنکور میخوام یه تایپک بزنم با عنوان اینکه "چگونه در دو ماه پیراپزشکی اوردم" ولی خودت نخواستی و شد این 
ولی امیر خواست و پیراپزشکی تهران اورد اونم توی کمتر از دو ماه @امیر123 غیر از اینه؟!

----------


## BATMAN

پارسالم تراز ایشون ۷۰۰۰ بوده،اگه فیلم مصاحبه ببینید متوجه میشید که ۹۷ عمومی ها جابه جا وارد کرده و سر اختصاصی ها هم حالش بد شده به حدی که آمبولانس اومده.
پارسال میانگین ترازش ۷۱۰۰ بوده امسال ۷۶۰۰.

----------

